
Does anybody have other examples for Node.js, Python and Ruby?“ - khanam
https://github.com/dchqinc/dchq-docker-java-example
======
dockerman
You can always refer to the official Docker Compose documentation for
examples: [https://docs.docker.com/compose/compose-
file/](https://docs.docker.com/compose/compose-file/)

However DCHQ provides a lot of cool enhancements on Docker Compose like event-
driven service discovery plug-ins and additional parameters like host,
mem_min, registry_id, etc.

You can check out DCHQ's Docker Compose examples here: [http://dchq.co/docker-
compose.html#docker-compose-examples](http://dchq.co/docker-
compose.html#docker-compose-examples)

------
mjhea0
Sure!

1\. Node With Docker - Continuous Integration and Delivery >>
[http://mherman.org/blog/2015/03/06/node-with-docker-
continuo...](http://mherman.org/blog/2015/03/06/node-with-docker-continuous-
integration-and-delivery)

2\. Python w/Django and Flask >>
[https://realpython.com/blog/categories/docker/](https://realpython.com/blog/categories/docker/)

------
khanam
Thanks mjhea.....dockerman

